# demarrer a partir d'un DD externe Fw on fait comment?



## freeaker (2 Octobre 2003)

je sais que ca a l 'air bete comme question, mais ca me pemettrai d'avoir mes docs etc perso sur un DD Fw externe pour le trimballer ou je veux avec mon systeme


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Octobre 2003)

au démarrage du mac, tu restes appuyé sur la touche option (alt).
Un menu avec le choix des dd branché va apparraître 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





voilà @ ++


----------



## Luc G (2 Octobre 2003)

Il suffit d'avoir un système valide dessus.

Ensuite :
- soit tu déclares ton disque firewire (ou la partition contenant ont système sur ce disque) comme disque de démarrage.Et tu redémarres.
- soit (sur les machines pas trop anciennes) tu démarres ta machine en laissant la touche "Alt" (option pour les vieux habitués du mac) appuyée. Le mac te propose les différentes partitions de démarrage possible, il ne te reste plus qu'à choisir.

Personnellement, j'ai une partition d'un DD externe défini comme disque de démarrage. En général, le DD n'est pas connecté sur mon ibook, donc l'ibook démarre sur sa première partition. Mais si l'externe est branché, il démarre sur l'externe.

Quand je veux démarrer sur l'ibook avec le DD branché ou sur une autre partition de l'ibook ou du DD externe, je démarre avec la touche alt.  

PS. J'ai pas été trop rapide sur ce coup


----------



## freeaker (4 Octobre 2003)

ben merci beaucoup


----------

